# diy compressor



## tonymc (Oct 12, 2016)

new to forum i am trying to build a compressor using 2 fridge motors for airbrushing 220 v is it possable somebody could help me out i am looking for wiring diagram to connect the the 2 motors and what caps to use please help tony


----------

